# Probleme beim Update eines neuen Features in Eclipse



## fenerli23 (5. Februar 2008)

hi,

wie der Titel dieses Threads schon aussagt, habe ich problem beim updaten eines neuen Features in Eclipse.
Ich kann generell keine Updates aufrufen lassen.

Bekomme ständig diese Fehlermeldung:

```
Network connections problems encountered during search
```
Es gibt offensichtlich Probleme mit dem Connection des Netzwerkes woran kann das liegen?


----------



## torax13 (5. Februar 2008)

Ursachen kann das viele haben. Bist Du hinter einem Proxy und hast diesen nicht in Eclipse eingestellt wär so das 1. was mir da einfällt.

In der Dialogbox mit der Fehlermeldung gibts nen more/deteil button. Was sagt er denn da? Ich hatte das Problem, das eine meiner eingestellten Updatesites nicht mehr existierte...

Gruß


----------



## fenerli23 (5. Februar 2008)

also er zeigt bei details das hier an:

```
Network connection problems encountered during search.
  Unable to access "http://directory.apache.org/studio/update/1.x".
    Error parsing site stream. [Premature end of file.]
    Premature end of file.
    Error parsing site stream. [Premature end of file.]
    Premature end of file.
```


----------



## torax13 (5. Februar 2008)

Das Apache Directory Studio hab ich bei mir nicht eingebunden, kann die URL aber im Browser aufrufen. Ein Proxy ist bei Dir nicht im Spiel? Kannst Du die URL im Browser aufrufen?

Gruß


----------



## fenerli23 (6. Februar 2008)

torax13 hat gesagt.:


> Das Apache Directory Studio hab ich bei mir nicht eingebunden, kann die URL aber im Browser aufrufen. Ein Proxy ist bei Dir nicht im Spiel? Kannst Du die URL im Browser aufrufen?
> 
> Gruß



das aufrufen der URL auf dem Browser ist kein Problem das klappt bei mir auch...
ich wundere mich nur warum ich das ganze nicht in eclipse starten kann?


----------



## torax13 (6. Februar 2008)

Bleibt die Proxy Option.. Hast Du im Browser da was eingestellt? Eclipse auch?

Torax


----------



## fenerli23 (7. Februar 2008)

als Browser nutze ich Internet Explorer und Firefox und ich habe bei beiden browsern nichts eingestellt. 

In Eclipse wurde auch keine Einstellung dem Spezifisch vorgenommen...


----------

